# cnc servo motor driver



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

 هل يمكن مساعدتي في دائرة تحكم باربعة مواتير السيرفو لماكينة cnc من خلال منفذ الطابعة
 وايهما اسرع الموتور السيرفو احادي القطب ام ثنائي القطب​
http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?p=494662#post494662#ixzz1BIIxPPZb
​


----------



## فوزي جواد (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مع اطيب التحيات


----------



## يحيى يحيى (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا السيرفو موتر لا يوجد بة احادي القطب او ثنائي القطب على قدر معلوماتي وانما هو موتور تيار مستمر مركب علية دائرة للتحكم بة 
اما الاحادي والثنائي هو في الستيبر موتور 
اما ايهما الافضل اعتقد ان السيرفو في عمليات الانتاج افضل لانة اقوى واسرع ولة دقة علية 
اما في الابحاث او التجارب او الاعمال ذات الجهد الخفيف اعتقد ان الستيبر افضل 
هذا والله اعلى واعلم


----------

